# WINCC flexilble 2008 vs. Protool



## hene1985 (8 Juli 2010)

_moin moin,
ich bräuchte dringend ein link oder paar pro und contra argumente zu pro tool und wincc flexible 2008..zum beispiel..._
_was ist besser bei der Projektion mehrerer SPSen?_
_Preis/Leistung?_
_Was hat Zukunft? _
_Welche Visualisierung ist in welchen Funktionen besser oder was hat die eine und die andere nicht? und und und ........

Vielen Dank!!!_


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

hene1985 schrieb:


> _moin moin,_
> _ich bräuchte dringend ein link oder paar pro und contra argumente zu pro tool und wincc flexible 2008..zum beispiel..._
> _was ist besser bei der Projektion mehrerer SPSen?_
> _Preis/Leistung?_
> _*Was hat Zukunft?* _


 
Soll die Frage ein Scherz sein 

ProTOOL ist ABGEKÜNDIGT

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2010)

ProTool hat Zukunft, aber leider lässt uns Siemens mit Flexibel rumschlagen


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ProTool hat Zukunft, aber leider lässt uns Siemens mit Flexibel rumschlagen


 
You are soooooo crazy


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Juli 2010)

hene1985 schrieb:


> _moin moin,
> ich bräuchte dringend ein link oder paar pro und contra argumente zu pro tool und wincc flexible 2008..zum beispiel..._
> _was ist besser bei der Projektion mehrerer SPSen?_
> _Preis/Leistung?_
> ...



Ich denke wenn Protool noch weiterentwickelt würde, würde diese Diskussion lohnen, aber so....
Die neuen Panels gibts nicht mehr in Protool, kein Vista oder Win7 Support, ....

Das Plus von Protool war das es im Gegensatz zu flexible erheblich schneller war (die Projektieroberfläche, Runtime eigentlich gleich)


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juli 2010)

@Helmut

Also komm, so schlecht ist Flex. nun auch nicht mehr. In der Zwischenzeit kann man recht gut damit arbeiten. Klar gibt es Ecken und Kanten, aber die hatte Protool auch.

Ansonsten stellt sich die Frage garnicht mehr:
Protool ist - wie gesagt - abgekündigt und somi Vergangenheit.
WinCC flex. und WinCC werden zusammengeführt zu einem Produkt,
Für Step 7 wird die 5.5 auch die letzte Version sein.

Auch beim grossen S bleibt die Zeit nicht stehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Helmut
> 
> Also komm, so schlecht ist Flex. nun auch nicht mehr. In der Zwischenzeit kann man recht gut damit arbeiten. Klar gibt es Ecken und Kanten, aber die hatte Protool auch.


 
das läst bei mir wieder eine Frage hochkommen, kann eigendlich jemand
etwas zu den SP2 von flexibel sagen, ich habe es seit wochen auf den
Schreibtisch liegen und trau mir nicht zu, es zu installieren.

Harald (PN/DP) wollte seine Erfahrungsbericht reinstellen, aber ich glaube
er rauft sich noch die Haare und möchte am liebsten nichts mehr zu den
Theama schreiben


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...kann eigendlich jemand
> etwas zu den SP2 von flexibel sagen, ich habe es seit wochen auf den
> Schreibtisch liegen und trau mir nicht zu, es zu installieren.


 
Das geht mir genauso  

Frank


----------



## hene1985 (8 Juli 2010)

und was kann man zu den unterschieden von wincc und wincc felxible sagen ?


----------



## IBFS (8 Juli 2010)

hene1985 schrieb:


> und was kann man zu den unterschieden von wincc und wincc felxible sagen ?


 
Flex ist für lokales Bedienen und Beobachten ohne große Anforderungen an Trenddarstellung und Archivierung.

WinCC (das große) ist eine SCADA-System  :  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supervisory_Control_and_Data_Acquisition

Die Frage ist halt: WAS willst du machen?

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Juli 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> WinCC flex. und WinCC werden zusammengeführt zu einem Produkt,
> ...


darauf warten wir bereits sechs Jahre ...



Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Für Step 7 wird die 5.5 auch die letzte Version sein.
> ...


ich prognostiziere mal eine sechsjährige Koexistenz von 5.5 und 10.5 ...

Wobei bei PT V6.0 richtig was getan wurde, was die symbolische Anbindung anbetrifft. Da wurde bei Flex erst 2007 wieder gleichgezogen. Und S7 hat den großen Sprung in Sachen Symbolik von V5.2 auf V5.3 vollzogen, so denn ich mich bis in diese ferne Vergangenheit überhaupt noch richtig erinnere. Ich glaube, V5.5 wird nicht wirklich mehr als Kosmetik sein.


----------



## Paule (8 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich glaube, V5.5 wird nicht wirklich mehr als Kosmetik sein.


Hauptsächlich wird die neue Hardware implementiert sein, sprich die neuen "High-Speed-Baugruppen".


----------



## Günni1977 (9 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> kann eigendlich jemand
> etwas zu den SP2 von flexibel sagen, ich habe es seit wochen auf den
> Schreibtisch liegen und trau mir nicht zu, es zu installieren.



hi,
also ich arbeite jetzt noch sooo viel mit flexible, habe es aber seit dem Rauskommen installiert und bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt... zumindest keine neuen...


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2010)

@Helmut

Also mit SP2 hab ich keine Probleme.
Neue Projekte machen keine Ärger. Nur bei einem alten Projekt, das ursprünglich mit Protool erstellt wurde,dann mit 2007 konvertiert wurde, gab es Probleme  mit Schriftgrössen und Textattributen. Muss ich aber noch mal genauer anschauen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das läst bei mir wieder eine Frage hochkommen, kann eigendlich jemand
> etwas zu den SP2 von flexibel sagen, ich habe es seit wochen auf den
> Schreibtisch liegen und trau mir nicht zu, es zu installieren.


 
@Helmut:
Was willst du da wissen ?
Es läuft, für die kleinen TP's ist die Grafik gröber geworden, es verträgt sich nun komplett mit ProTool und es ist noch genauso arsch-langsam wie vorher. Und ... es kann immer noch nicht grundlegend mehr als ProTool.

@Blockmove:
Das die Zeit beim großen S nicht stehen bleibt unterstreiche ich voll. Da läuft sie nämlich rückwärts seit ein paar Jahren - echte Fortschritte habe ich da seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr registriert ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> Was willst du da wissen ?
> Es läuft, für die kleinen TP's ist die Grafik gröber geworden, es verträgt sich nun komplett mit ProTool und es ist noch genauso arsch-langsam wie vorher. Und ... es kann immer noch nicht grundlegend mehr als ProTool.


 
hi larry,
das war mir bekannt . Was ich meine ob der SP2 von Flexibel rund
läuft. Ich arbeite z.Z. mir dem SP1HF2, natürlich in der Version 2008.
Mann kann ja immer schöne überaschungen erleben wenn man hoch-
rüstet, gerade bei Flexibel.

gruß helmut


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... ob der SP2 von Flexibel rund läuft.


ich hatte es sofort installiert und bis jetzt keine größeren Probleme. Einmal war ein Strich verschoben, wo ich nicht wusste, woher es kommt. Und die Rezepturanzeige überdeckt nun alles, nicht nur Buttons, die man versucht, drüberzulegen. Das war aber bereits an anderer Stelle hier im Forum zu lesen.

Dann war da noch was in ES mit der Spiegeln-Funktion faul im Zusammenhang mit waagrechten Linien, denen dann eine Höhe in der Größe der Länge zugeordnet wurde. Das ist jetzt weg. Aber frag mich nicht, obs der HF2 oder der SP2 war, der das behoben hat.

Ach, ja, es gibt neue Images. Und die Datenbasis ist schon wieder umgestrickt, man muss von SP1 auf SP2 hochkonvertieren. Aber auch das dürfte/sollte Dir ja bereits bekannt sein.

Unterm Strich: ich hab noch keinen Stolperdraht gefunden, der mich in den Matsch geworfen hätte.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2010)

@Helmut

SP1 ist unbedingt zu empfehlen, damit kann man auch endlich Textlisten ex-/importieren.

Edit: Ich meinte SP1 + HF1, nicht SP2!!! Daher editiere ich das hier, damit keiner was tut, was er hinterher bereut!


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2010)

textlisten kann man aber auch schon mit 2008 sp1 im-/exportieren


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hi larry,
> das war mir bekannt . Was ich meine ob der SP2 von Flexibel rund
> läuft. Ich arbeite z.Z. mir dem SP1HF2, natürlich in der Version 2008.
> Mann kann ja immer schöne überaschungen erleben wenn man hoch-
> rüstet, gerade bei Flexibel.


 
Das hatte ich geschrieben :  Zitat von mir : "Es läuft"
Ansonsten siehe die Beiträge (auch in den anderen Threads) von den anderen Usern ...

Überraschungen kann man immer erleben ... aber worauf willst du warten ? Auf Flex 2012 ? Das dauert aber noch 3 -4 Jahre ...  Und das hat dann auch wieder so seine Nickerigkeiten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2010)

volker schrieb:


> textlisten kann man aber auch schon mit 2008 sp1 im-/exportieren



Helmut, wenn du noch WinCCFlex 2008 SP1 auf dem Rechner hast, kannst du bitte mal nachsehen. Interessiert mich jetzt doch, ob mein Hirn inzwischen schon so weich ist! 

Ok, Kommando zurück, Volker hat Recht.
Helmut, entschuldige bitte, Irrtum meinerseits.
WinCCFlex2008 SP1 HF1 ist auf meinem PG immer noch installiert.
Also rate ich mal besser doch nicht zu SP2, wenn ich recht erinnere, heben hier schon einige Leute von Problemen berichtet.


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2010)

*ganz sicher *

ich hab sp2 noch nicht geinstet und arbeite mit sp1

edit:
hätte ich zuende gelesen hätte ich mir die antwort sparen können.


----------



## SW-Mech (9 Juli 2010)

*Hotfix für WinCC flex 2008 SP2*

Hallo

Mir geht's wie vielen hier: Ich arbeite auch noch mit dem SP1 (HF5) von Flex 2008 und hab
mich auch noch nicht getraut das SP2 zu installieren.

Für diejenigen, die schon mit dem SP2 rummachen, es gibt auch schon einen Hotfix:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/43412059


Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

"rummachen" - das gilt ja wohl für alle Versionen von Flex :?

hmmm, 





> Dieses Update beseitigt folgende Probleme in Runtime


bedeutet wieder neue Images?

Na, immerhin ist bei dem HF nichts dabei, was mich betroffen hätte. Aber wo solche Probleme immer herkommen wird mir für immer unverständlich bleiben. Vielleicht wäre weniger mehr gewesen ...


----------



## LEDSsuck (9 Juli 2010)

Da es grad so gut reinpasst.:

Ich arbeite noch mit WinCC Flex 2007 Advanced. Habe das Upgrade für 2008 in der Firma am Schreibtisch liegen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich umsteigen soll oder nicht. WinCC 2007 scheint ziemlich verbuggt. Oft muss ich "Temporäre Dateien" löschen, damit sich ein Projekt übertragen lässt oder die Runtime starten lässt. Außerdem verschwinden Buttons ( Bildbausteine ) während des Bedienens (MP377) und tauchen erst wieder auf, wenn man das Panel vom Netz nimmt und wieder ansteckt!

Soll ich umsteigen? Ich bin ja eigentlich für den Fortschritt, will aber nicht riskieren eine verschlimmbesserte Version zu bekommen .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2010)

@LEDSsuck
umsteigen auf jedem fall, aber meiner meinung nach nur bis 2008SP1HF5.
Aber die Bugs bleiben


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

LEDSsuck schrieb:


> ... will aber nicht riskieren eine verschlimmbesserte Version zu bekommen .


bislang war es immer zwei bis drei Schritte vorwärts inclusive eines Schritt zurück. Ansonsten, wenn man konsequent ist, müsste man an Protool festhalten. (Der Schritt von PT auf Flex war die Verschlimmbesserung, die Flex noch nicht bis zur PT-Performance aufgeholt hat.)


----------



## IBFS (9 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wenn man konsequent ist, müsste man an Protool festhalten.


 
ICH möchte nicht mehr zu diesem FÜRCHTERLICH kleinen S7-Variablen Fenster zurück.
Zehn Varablen einfach mal live - wie im Excel - generieren und anschließend
durch die korekten S7-Vars ersetzen finde ich klasse.

Nach der Logik müßten sich ja die ganz alten Hasen sich nach COM-TEXT
und dergleichen sehnen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ICH möchte nicht mehr zu diesem FÜRCHTERLICH kleinen S7-Variablen Fenster zurück.
> Zehn Varablen einfach mal live - wie im Excel - generieren und anschließend
> durch die korekten S7-Vars ersetzen finde ich klasse.
> 
> ...


 
Was mir wirklich spaß gemacht hat waren die Geräte wie OP393-II, da
wurde alles in Datenbausteinen projektiert


----------



## IBFS (9 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was mir wirklich spaß gemacht hat waren die Geräte wie OP393-II, da
> wurde alles in Datenbausteinen projektiert


 
Also bist DU eine gaaanz alter Hase


----------



## PN/DP (10 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was mir wirklich spaß gemacht hat waren die Geräte wie OP393-II, da
> wurde alles in Datenbausteinen projektiert


Das kannst Du heute auch noch haben: Nimm eine S7-200 und ein TD200.
Das TD200 wird komplett im V-Bereich (DB1) projektiert, die Bild-Navigation 
muß man in der CPU programmieren.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## IBFS (10 Juli 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das kannst Du heute auch noch haben: Nimm eine S7-200 und ein TD200.
> Das TD200 wird komplett im V-Bereich (DB1) projektiert, die Bild-Navigation muß man in der CPU programmieren.


 
Wunderbar, programmieren im Retro-Stile


----------



## PN/DP (10 Juli 2010)

@Helmut
Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, einen Bericht über meinen leidvollen Umstieg von WCF2007 zu 
WCF2008SP2 zu schreiben, weil ich am Samstag vormittag plötzlich zu "meiner" neuen Fabrik auf die kalten 
Inseln beordert wurde. Am Samstag nachmittag saß ich dann schon im Flieger. 
Deshalb zähle ich hier nur ein paar Stichpunkte auf.
Um meine Haare mußt Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. 

@All
Ich möchte eine Warnung vor dem Umstieg auf WCF2008SP2 aussprechen. Wer sich wirklich mit dem Gedanken 
an einen "Aufstieg" trägt, der sollte das nicht unter Zeitdruck oder gar mitten in einem Projekt tun.
Und dafür Sorge tragen, notfalls auch möglichst einfach wieder zurück zu kommen. 
Stichwort: Virtualisierung, VM-Ware und Konsorten (damit muß ich mich nun endlich intensiver beschäftigen).
Wichtig: VOR einem dann nötigen OS-Update eines Panels ein komplett-Backup auf MemoryCard machen!

Wie Ihr vielleicht aus Screenshots einiger meiner WCF-Projekte in anderen Beiträgen sehen konntet, bin ich 
sehr pingelig, was das Aussehen meiner WCF-Runtimes betrifft. Da muß alles pixelgenau und farbgenau stimmen. 

Die ersten Projekt-Konvertierungen von 2007 zu 2008SP2 (z.B. MP370) haben mich da eher enttäuscht.
Da muß ich noch viel nacharbeiten und zig-mal aufs Panel transferieren, bis es auf dem Panel so aussieht 
wie es soll. An der Ansicht im ES und der Simulation unter WinXP kann man sich dabei nicht orientieren.
Aber auch bei neu erzeugten Projekten und Objekten muß ich mehr nacharbeiten als unter WCF2007.

Einige Sachen, wie z.B. ein 1-zeiliges einfaches Meldefenster (nutze ich gerne für die Meldeklasse "System") 
bekomme ich unter 2008SP2 partout nicht so hin, wie sie unter WCF2007 aussahen. Wie unterschiedlich Schriften 
im ES und dann auf dem Panel aussehen können, darüber will ich mich lieber nicht auslassen. Daß einige 
Objekte plötzlich schwarze Ränder haben, wo keine hingehören, das soll ja nun angeblich im brandneuen 
Upd1 für WCF2008SP2 beseitigt sein (konnte ich bisher leider noch nicht testen). Eine Verbesserung der 
Schrift-Renderung ist wohl erst für irgendwann später geplant.

Ich weiß nicht, seit wann der Menüpunkt "Alles neu generieren..." wieder da ist, das komplett-Generieren 
braucht man in WCF2008SP2 wesentlich öfter als bei WCF2007 (bzw. eigentlich immer). Ohne das sah bei meinen 
Testprojekten nach dem einfachen Generieren häufig irgendetwas anders aus als bei der vorherigen Generierung.
Ob sich beim Generieren Fehler in den Funktionen einschleichen, kann ich nach knapp 2 Wochen Test noch nicht 
beurteilen. Bis jetzt ist es bei mir aber noch nicht passiert, daß ein Ein-/Ausgabefeld mit 2 verschiedenen 
Adressen für die Eingabe und die Anzeige arbeitet. Unter WCF2007 konnte sowas fieses schon mal vorkommen.

Doch nun das schärfste:
Das in WCF2008SP2 enthaltene ProSave V7.4.6.0 kann bei einem MP377 15" KEIN OS-Update über Ethernet, wenn 
auf dem MP377 ein WCF2007-Image drauf ist (das werden viele "Aufstiegs"-willige aber gerade brauchen)!
Mit einem MP277 funktioniert es wie es soll, weitere Panele habe ich nicht getestet.

Angesichts der Imagegröße von 12,4MB (gepackt) habe ich das OS-Update über andere Kommunikationswege nicht 
versucht. Zum Glück hatte ich ein komplett-Backup eines WCF2008-Images auf einer MemoryCard, das ich per 
Restore aufspielen konnte. Wehe, wenn sich Siemens mal am Backup/Restore-Format vergreift! Dann geht auch 
das nicht mehr bei verschiedenen OS/Image-Versionen.

Der Support hat natürlich keine Lust, das Problem nachzustellen und/oder der Entwicklungsabteilung als 
"Systemeigenschaft" zu melden. Vielleicht wurde es ja schon im Upd1 beseitigt?
Zum separaten Download gibt es jedenfalls bis jetzt nur ProSave V7.4.4, das kann aber nicht mit einem MP377, 
wo ein WCF2008SP2-Image drauf ist.

Dagegen ist folgender Dialog, der zweimal beim Deinstallieren der WCF2007-Version aus dem WCF2008SP2-Setup 
erscheint, noch reiner Spaß:
Fun zum Feierabend

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juli 2010)

@PN/DP

Zum Thema OS-Update:
Wir nutzen zum OS-Update bei den Panels den USB-Transfer. Damit hatten wir noch keine Probleme. Damit klappt auch das Backup/Restore von Rezepturen und Benutzerdaten. 

Die großen Unterschiede in der Darstellung zwischen ES und Panel kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber hier spielt wohl auch der Grafiktreiber und Windows eine Rolle. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PN/DP (10 Juli 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir nutzen zum OS-Update bei den Panels den USB-Transfer.


Ach ja, den USB-Transfer gibt es ja auch noch. Gut Idee. Den muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juli 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Die großen Unterschiede in der Darstellung zwischen ES und Panel kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber hier spielt wohl auch der Grafiktreiber und Windows eine Rolle.


 Groß sind die Unterschiede nicht - aber fein und jenachdem wo sie auftauchen, ärgerlich.

Aber wir werden uns an sowas wohl gewöhnen müssen - keine Sau schreit mehr nach Perfektion. Seit Gates werden Bugs als Systemeigenschaft eingestuft. Und statt Bugs sofort zu eliminieren (Softwarehersteller) oder die betroffene Funktion komplett zu meiden (Anwender), wörkt man halt around und macht sich sogar noch von dem Bug abhängig.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Juli 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @PN/DP
> 
> Zum Thema OS-Update:
> Wir nutzen zum OS-Update bei den Panels den USB-Transfer. Damit hatten wir noch keine Probleme. Damit klappt auch das Backup/Restore von Rezepturen und Benutzerdaten.
> ...



Das kommt halt auch immer auf das Panel an... Es gibt ja da Windows CE oder Linux basierte... und bei den Linux Panels siehts als schon anders aus!


----------

